
Cloudwash – our prototype connected washing machine - kevin
http://blog.bergcloud.com/2014/02/25/cloudwash/
======
genmon
Founder of the IoT company that made Cloudwash here.

You might enjoy the engineering writeup of how we hacked the internal protocol
of an existing washer, and gave it a web API. Signal analyser and Arduino fun!

[http://engineering.bergcloud.com/2014/02/cloudwash/](http://engineering.bergcloud.com/2014/02/cloudwash/)

